# [Решено] Проблема с bindist !

## KVF

```
localhost ~ # emerge -uDN world

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD#] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k [1.1.0f] USE="sslv3%* tls-heartbeat* -gmp% -kerberos% -sslv2%" 

[ebuild   R   #] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.1  USE="bindist ssl -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager {-test}" 

[ebuild     U ~] net-libs/wvstreams-4.6.1-r5 [4.6.1-r3]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/curl-7.55.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.4.5:3.4/3.4m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    <dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0= required by (net-libs/wvstreams-4.6.1-r5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                            

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0=[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    (and 9 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-misc/curl-7.55.1::gentoo[curl_ssl_openssl,ssl]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/openssl:

=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1::gentoo[-static,ssl]

# required by virtual/ssh-0::gentoo[-minimal]

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k bindist

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

 * In order to avoid wasting time, backtracking has terminated early

 * due to the above autounmask change(s). The --autounmask-backtrack=y

 * option can be used to force further backtracking, but there is no

 * guarantee that it will produce a solution.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0=[bindist=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f::gentoo (Change USE: +bindist)

- net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1::gentoo (Change USE: -bindist)

(dependency required by "net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gvfs-1.30.4::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "xfce-base/thunar-1.6.10-r1::gentoo[udisks]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

localhost ~ # 

```

Уважаемые форумчане прошу помощи решить данную проблему !Last edited by KVF on Thu Oct 19, 2017 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TigerJr

здесь требуется хирургическая работа, я боюсь советовать но аккуратно некоторые зависимости с USE=bindist удалить, устанавливать после сборки новой openssl с USE=-bindist

python - с ним проблема так как emerge работает как извнестно на питоне, нужно пробовать 

eselect python set python 2.7

и очень аккуратно переустановить python 3.4 !!!

Ps. Использовать на свой страх и риск, некоторые действия могут привести к неработающиму emerge

----------

## KVF

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> здесь требуется хирургическая работа, я боюсь советовать но аккуратно некоторые зависимости с USE=bindist удалить, устанавливать после сборки новой openssl с USE=-bindist
> 
> python - с ним проблема так как emerge работает как извнестно на питоне, нужно пробовать 
> 
> eselect python set python 2.7
> ...

 

Только поставил ОС  , откуда могла взятся эта напасть ? Да и не боюсь сломать   если что поставлю заново ,  gentoo поставил впервые  поэтому и полный чайник в ней ... . Уважаемый - если не трудно , подскажите какие зависимости и как это сделать хирургически ?

----------

## TigerJr

в стейдже по-умолчанию openssl устанавливается с флагом bindist большинство програм используют алгоритм хеширования ключей из этого пакета чтобы ключи подходили из опенссл в stage3 установлен такой USE=bindist флаг чтобы ты пересобрал другие пакеты без -bindist

Давай попорядку:

1. попробуй установить 

USE=-bindist

2. перебрать openssl 

emerge openssl -a

3. обновить openssl

emerge openssl -ua

----------

## KVF

Флаг установил в make.conf ,  но при  выполнении 

```
emerge openssl -a
```

  вылазит это -

```
localhost ~ # emerge openssl -a

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   #] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f  USE="-bindist*" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl (Argument)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0=[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

It might be possible to solve this slot collision

by applying all of the following changes:

   - dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f (Change USE: +bindist)

localhost ~ # 

[/b]
```

----------

## TigerJr

Вооооот

1. Удалить openssh надеюсь ты не по сети крутишь генту???

```
emerge -C openssh
```

2. переустановить openssl с флагом USE=-bindist

```
emerge openssl -a
```

3. и попытаться обновить openssl

```
emerge --sync

emerge openssl -ua
```

4. и незабыть заново установить openssh

```
emerge openssh -a
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

надежда на помощь (google translate)

----------

## KVF

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Вооооот
> 
> 1. Удалить openssh надеюсь ты не по сети крутишь генту???
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Нет , не по сети , всё  выполнил  при 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

Получаю -

```
localhost ~ # emerge -uDN world

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/iputils' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

net-libs/wvstreams:0

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.4:0/1.19.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.15:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.25.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-dialup/wvdial-1.61::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=net-libs/wvstreams-4.6.1-r4 ~amd64

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

 * In order to avoid wasting time, backtracking has terminated early

 * due to the above autounmask change(s). The --autounmask-backtrack=y

 * option can be used to force further backtracking, but there is no

 * guarantee that it will produce a solution.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "<dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0=" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2l::gentoo (masked by: backtracking: slot conflict)

- dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k::gentoo (masked by: backtracking: slot conflict)

(dependency required by "net-libs/wvstreams-4.6.1-r4::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-dialup/wvdial-1.61::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

localhost ~ # 

```

и к тому же при установки  openssh окончание лога -

```
!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1/work/openssh-7.5p1/config.log

 * ERROR: net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 3417:  Called econf '--with-ldflags=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' '--disable-strip' '--with-pid-dir=/run' '--sysconfdir=/etc/ssh' '--libexecdir=/usr/lib64/misc' '--datadir=/usr/share/openssh' '--with-privsep-path=/var/empty' '--with-privsep-user=sshd' '--without-audit' '--without-kerberos5' '--with-ldap' '--without-ldns' '--without-libedit' '--with-pam' '--with-pie' '--without-sctp' '--without-selinux' '--without-skey' '--without-ssh1' '--with-openssl' '--with-md5-passwords' '--with-ssl-engine'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  665:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  117:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1/work/openssh-7.5p1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1/work/openssh-7.5p1'

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1:

 * ERROR: net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 3417:  Called econf '--with-ldflags=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' '--disable-strip' '--with-pid-dir=/run' '--sysconfdir=/etc/ssh' '--libexecdir=/usr/lib64/misc' '--datadir=/usr/share/openssh' '--with-privsep-path=/var/empty' '--with-privsep-user=sshd' '--without-audit' '--without-kerberos5' '--with-ldap' '--without-ldns' '--without-libedit' '--with-pam' '--with-pie' '--without-sctp' '--without-selinux' '--without-skey' '--without-ssh1' '--with-openssl' '--with-md5-passwords' '--with-ssl-engine'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  665:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  117:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1/work/openssh-7.5p1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1/work/openssh-7.5p1'

localhost ~ # 

[/b]
```

----------

## KVF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> надежда на помощь (google translate)

 

Спасибо за ссылку .

----------

## KVF

Ребята , спасибо за попытки помочь  , но  я сам виноват ,  вообщем  гугл помог  добить  систему  ,  установил заново и при установке  поставил флаг  - USE=-bindist , возможно это не правильно , однако пока всё Ок ! 

РС Это моя  первая установка Gentoo , ну что же как говорят первый блин всегда комом !

----------

## TigerJr

 *KVF wrote:*   

> Ребята , спасибо за попытки помочь  , но  я сам виноват ,  вообщем  гугл помог  добить  систему  ,  установил заново и при установке  поставил флаг  - USE=-bindist , возможно это не правильно , однако пока всё Ок ! 
> 
> РС Это моя  первая установка Gentoo , ну что же как говорят первый блин всегда комом !

 

Могу сказать что установка генто типичная для старых дистрибутивов i.e. Linux From Scratch, но нестандартна для пользователей Ubuntoo или RedHat

----------

## KVF

 *Quote:*   

> но нестандартна для пользователей Ubuntoo или RedHat

 

Возможно , однако ответа  не вижу , я  это по поводу флага  -bindist    ?

----------

## TigerJr

bindist флаг значит - binary distribution 

отключение его ограничивает использование бинарных сборок пакетов, только исходные тексты. 

Я бы рекомендовал его использовать в случае с openoffice так как этот пакет требует достотаточно много времени для сборки. 

не все пакеты поддерживают распространение в бинарном виде, большинство пакетов этот флаг не поддерживают.

----------

## KVF

 *Quote:*   

> bindist флаг значит - binary distribution
> 
> отключение его ограничивает использование бинарных сборок пакетов, только исходные тексты

 

Спасибо , то есть  при установке ОС этот флаг отключать нельзя ?

----------

## TigerJr

 *KVF wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   bindist флаг значит - binary distribution
> 
> отключение его ограничивает использование бинарных сборок пакетов, только исходные тексты 
> 
> Спасибо , то есть  при установке ОС этот флаг отключать нельзя ?

 

можно, но потребуется перебрать все пакеты которые собраны с ним

Я стараюсь этот флаг неиспользовать, причина - пересобрать openssl с поддержкой инструкции AES, затем приходится пересобирать все пакеты которые собраны с bindist и поддержкой openssl (bind openssh etc.) 

Проще его убирать после установки системы, так как большинство пакетов которые могут использовать openssl еще не установленны

----------

## KVF

 *Quote:*   

> Я стараюсь этот флаг неиспользовать, причина - пересобрать openssl с поддержкой инструкции AES, затем приходится пересобирать все пакеты которые собраны с bindist и поддержкой openssl (bind openssh etc.)
> 
> Проще его убирать после установки системы, так как большинство пакетов которые могут использовать openssl еще не установленны

 

Спасибо , то есть - если флаг   USE=-bindist   установлен перед  установкой системы то он ни как не влияет на процесс дальнейшей  установки  (сборки ) пакетов  , а если  к примеру  в случае установки  openoffice  я сделаю так -   USE="bindist" emerge openoffice  будет ли это правильным действием ,  и не возникнет ли в дальнейшем проблем ?

----------

## TigerJr

В таком случае можно указать флаг локально пакету, а не в глобальном USE

/etc/portage/package.use/iputils

----------

## KVF

Вопрос решён , спасибо .

----------

## bn1knb

KVF,

Openssl-1.1.0f, как было сказано на англоязычной ветке форума: "is known to break stuff".

Помещение его в /etc/portage/package.mask должно решить проблему:

```
echo >=openssl-1.1.0f  >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

и после 

```
emerge -uaDN @world
```

Удачи!

----------

